# Visa run needed



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like to share a visa run with someone who has a car and knows the way! I need to go in next 5 days, Can anyone help?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For those still doing visa runs, do you realise that there are other options than just driving to Hatta & back?

You could fly to Muscat with Oman Air from around AED 400 (depending on times/date - & pricier over Eid). You can then spend a day in Muscat before flying back and renewing your visa. Much more interesting than a drive to and from the border.
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you fly, is the visa cost still 200?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> For those still doing visa runs, do you realise that there are other options than just driving to Hatta & back?
> 
> You could fly to Muscat with Oman Air from around AED 400 (depending on times/date - & pricier over Eid). You can then spend a day in Muscat before flying back and renewing your visa. Much more interesting than a drive to and from the border.
> -


Or indeed a variety of cities with Fly Dubai.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't believe so however if I am wrong would someone please correct me.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

usually to Mascut fly dubai costs about 300dhs round trip, but then you have to pay another 200 for the visa, so its costs about 500+ dhs driving would cost you only paying for gas i guess if someone offers to take you plus the 200 for the visa


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> usually to Mascut fly dubai costs about 300dhs round trip, but then you have to pay another 200 for the visa, so its costs about 500+ dhs driving would cost you only paying for gas i guess if someone offers to take you plus the 200 for the visa


Doing the run to Hatta is definately the cheaper option, even if you had to rent a car for the day


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is kuwait free entry? Has to be somewhere that is 'free' ???


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is kuwait free entry? Has to be somewhere that is 'free' ???


Last time I was there (2006) it wasnt free, not sure about now though


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Kuwait charges about 3kuwaiti dinars about 40dhs .... Bahrain and Qatar are free to US citizens


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> Kuwait charges about 3kuwaiti dinars about 40dhs .... Bahrain and Qatar are free to US citizens


Good to know for us USA citizens but we are far and few between. Thank you from me though 

Anyone can chime in about UK as would be beneficial to lots of expats who are doing the visa runs.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> Kuwait charges about 3kuwaiti dinars about 40dhs .... Bahrain and Qatar are free to US citizens


I was in kuwait about a month ago and they charged 6 kuwaiti dinars so the prices went up I guess.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

aah maybe i went back in September it was 3kd not sure if it went up


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just did a visa run today! I was already on my way when you posted this! You should rent a car if you can and who knows if you or I are still doing it next time maybe we can time things better.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

*Visa Run*



Thunderbird1 said:


> I would like to share a visa run with someone who has a car and knows the way! I need to go in next 5 days, Can anyone help?


I am doing the visa run on Saturday if you are interested. Probably not until around 11am depending on the Friday night before :-D.

By the way, the visa run is only 60dhs, not 200dhs. 

Mark


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I went today, us Kiwis get it free but matta69, British, paid 200dhs.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> I went today, us Kiwis get it free but matta69, British, paid 200dhs.


Is this for the run to Hatta/Oman or to Kuwait as I have done the run to hatta/oman once a month for almost 2 years, and every time I have paid 60dhs.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's the Hatta run, the rules have recently changed, Oman charges 200dhs now but Kiwis still get through for free.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> It's the Hatta run, the rules have recently changed, Oman charges 200dhs now but Kiwis still get through for free.


Must have been very recent because I was there on the 8th October for my exit and entry stamps  
They probably decided they should cash in on the visa run pilgrimage of expats lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol yeah it's become something of a regular event so they figure the jump from 60 to 200 won't deter expats from it. matta69 told me the lady who took his money was semi-laughing when she did, like she knew he was being taken for one!

It's very recent anyhow, heard about 1-2 weeks back, I even asked them if it was true before he had to pay. 

Anyways if we're still doing a run next month then we should all go together but my advice to you would be to go ASAP as the Eid holidays are coming up and schools are off from Friday on so you might expect a major delay. Last time I went in Eid I was in line in Oman for over an hour.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

markuslives said:


> Must have been very recent because I was there on the 8th October for my exit and entry stamps
> They probably decided they should cash in on the visa run pilgrimage of expats lol


Oct 11th or 12th I do believe is when it changed.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oct 11th or 12th I do believe is when it changed.


Probably explained the attitude I got from the Oman police when I ventured into Dibba to go camping 

Love your little quote in your signature Jynxgirl....sounds like the way I feel at the moment


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

41 minutes and I can tick another day off. That ticking off a day has become my happy daily moment 

I hear that a number of people actually just pop over to dibba to go camping ??? They said it is very nice and pleasant out there. What type of issue did you encounter?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wanna leave Dubai eh? How come? Does the ghettos at Discovery not have enough gang violence to make you feel at home


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> 41 minutes and I can tick another day off. That ticking off a day has become my happy daily moment
> 
> I hear that a number of people actually just pop over to dibba to go camping ??? They said it is very nice and pleasant out there. What type of issue did you encounter?


It's absolutely beautiful camping at Dibba. We usually go up past the Tulip resort, and camp on the beach.

The last trip we had come from a visa run at Hatta/Oman on 8th Oct, and headed to Dibba to camp. I have a rental car, but don't usually think to get insurance to drive into Dibba because it's usually a checkpoint with soldiers who give your passport a casual glance. 

But on this day we also got stopped by police, and they went through the stamps in our passports, and then issued me with a traffic violation for not having insurance. It was all in Arabic so have no idea what it said or how much it was...and they were pretty grumpy about it all. Oh well, lesson learnt. Maybe they will be friendly next time


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why did they stop you?


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Saturday is good for me Mark, Email me on xxxxxxxxxx and i will send you my cell number so we can talk.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

markuslives said:


> Maybe they will be friendly next time


 
If their defense... your just another 'tourist' with no insurance. I can not imagine officers being nice at 'home' to the mexican 'tourist' with no insurance


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Wanna leave Dubai eh? How come? Does the ghettos at Discovery not have enough gang violence to make you feel at home


Funny. Too much mutlinationalisim and no multiculturalisim (not to be stealing someone elses train of thought that was posted here not too long ago as I highly think it applies pretty much to the uae in general).


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Why did they stop you?


The police stopped everyone who entered Dibba, with the exception of the locals. After the checkpoint were the police. The families we met up with (kiwis), who did insurance for their cars, told me they also got a not so warm welcome by the police.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

markuslives said:


> I am doing the visa run on Saturday if you are interested. Probably not until around 11am depending on the Friday night before :-D.
> 
> By the way, the visa run is only 60dhs, not 200dhs.
> 
> Mark


I might be interested in joining / splitting gas costs. What does it entail?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> 41 minutes and I can tick another day off. That ticking off a day has become my happy daily moment
> 
> I hear that a number of people actually just pop over to dibba to go camping ??? They said it is very nice and pleasant out there. What type of issue did you encounter?


Just curious why you hate it? I just got here! Dont scare me, lol!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> I might be interested in joining / splitting gas costs. What does it entail?


Feel free to join us. It involves a 3 and a bit hour round trip and 200dhs.


----------

